# aftermarket 1969 judge spoiler SEE PICTURE



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I bought an aftermarket spoiler from a major aftermarket company. When the spoiler arrived it had two cracks throughout the entire layer of fiberglass on the top measuring 4" the other 6". They say its normal I say its not. Does anyone have any experience in the prep work on these spoilers? Im thinking that this spoiler is not worth repairing or exchanging just a refund. Any poinions


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Return it and get your money back. They would love you to eat that broken spoiler and save them some shipping but the onus is on them.


Was the package damaged or were you shipped a defective part? That is not "normal" either and I would have jumped down somebody's throat if they would have told me that. Post up the name of the company and maybe save another enthusiast the trouble.

Ames and Performance Years have good reputations from Pontiac guys. Maybe try them.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree

You shouldn't have to put up with that. If they refuse to make good on it, please do let everyone here know who the vendor is.

Bear


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I will give them the opportunity to settle the matter. They have also stated in the event of a return then I must pay. I think I will I will use the word "forums" as a bargaining tool. If they think I will post this matter to the masses then they may re think the situation.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Packaging was not damaged, just its contents


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Please let us know ASAP where you got it. I am going to be ordering a spoiler in the next day or so and want to make sure this doesn't happen to me. If you want to send me a PM and inform me please


----------



## Ace (Mar 9, 2014)

No way that's normal or acceptable.
If they try to stick you with any costs at all, call them out on it on this forum and every other automotive related website you've ever visited.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok they refuse to pay for return shipping. Looks like it will cost right at 75.00 to return the spoiler to them. I am steaming mad. Ive had my car on paint blocks waiting for this spoiler to arrive only to not be able to use it only to have to pay to return it!!! I pulled a few quotes from our conversations.....


Hairline cracks in fiberglass in the primer are normal.

Thank you
the parts place inc

Respond

From: par4n1
Dear the parts place inc,

I "will have to prime it and paint it" Really? You left out repair it and so you consider a foot of cracks in a 5 foot spoiler "small and normal"?
These are not hairline cracks they are structural cracks
Thank you


From: the parts place inc
Dear par4n1,

Small hairline cracks are to be expected. You will have to prime it and paint it.

Thank you
the parts place inc 

Dear the parts place inc,

There was no response to my last question so I will ask again. I have always understood there is/was a 14 day return policy form the day the part was received but this is different. I was delivered a part out of the box that was broken and un usable. Is it possible to send me a return shipping label or will you reimburse me my total cost for both the part and return shipping? I will use the least expensive ground rate I can find but I need these answers to these questions.
Thank you,


Dear par4n1,

We do not pay for the return shipping.

Thank you


- the parts place inc


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I found this on a Buick blog:

I made my ONE and ONLY purchase from The Parts Place... The spoiler was cracked on the driver's side front tip PRIOR to being primed BEFORE shipping. The UPS delivery man saw me open it, and thought it was damaged in transit, but I pointed out the primer inside the crack!!! The surfaces of the spoiler were very good and smooth, but had to build up the pedestal on driver's side front to keep wing tip from hitting the rear quarter panel; The hardware package (a TORN ziplock bag) had four studs; four nuts (two of reasonably correct fit; one nut fairly loose fit; one nut DEFINITELY the wrong size); only ONE washer, and it was small. The foam rubber gaskets weren't even CLOSE to being the correct size.
I emailed them about this; Their response was that the manager was out, and wouldn't be back until Monday(this was back in late October this year). And they sent a 2010 (YES out of date) catalog. I sent SEVERAL more emails to them, and NEVER got a response.
I have seen other V8buick members posts on here about poor customer relations and/or problems with them... So I guess you know how I feel about them... So I went and spent a little over seven hundred dollars with a competitor Natinal Parts Depot (Yes, I know that they don't list BUICK parts, but there are enough parts that are the same as a Chevelle...Rubber Seals, under padding, carpet, locks, horn and related stuff)
Final word...CAVEAT EMPTOR. Let the buyer BEWARE.

Whats funny is TPP states cracks are expected.. but its ready to prime and paint?

>>>>> AND here is a members conclusion on these aftermarket spoilers:

They are not all made by the same manufacturer, the same as the warehouse supplier companies (Year One/Parts Place/Tamraz/OPGI/etc.)are not all the same!

Having owned original GSX spoilers (both used & NOS), as well as reproduction spoilers (Year One/Parts Place/Tamraz/etc.), here's differences that I've noticed, myself:

Original spoilers are 1 piece, heavy, and require support brackets under trunk lid.

Repro spoilers are 3 pieces (spoiler/2 pedestals attach), much lighter, thinner material (prone to cracking/splitting), support brackets not necessary, but useable as original.

I'd recommend an original spoiler, except for $600+ cost (I just picked up an NOS GSX spoiler, that was listed as '70, but turned out to be '71/'72, complete with support brackets & all mounting hardware! NOT FOR SALE, though, as part of my garage display/GS collection.).

Repro spoilers have same appearance, for around $200, Tamraz's has good prices, similar or better quality parts, in my opinion!:beers2:

>>>>>MY personal opinion & way of repairing if it were me, because it will cost you to ship it back, and there is a good chance they will repair yours and ship it back to your or send you another bad one, that I would simply do a fiberglass repair on the crack (or have a body shop or even boat shop that does fiberglass work -get an estimate and maybe negotiate a "deal" with TPP?). Easy enough to do it yourself, but more work, and might be cheaper than the shipping costs. I would "V" out (grind) the crack, and use a fiberglass type bondo (not plastic bondo generally used on your car), block sand, recoat with a light skim coat, block again with fine paper, prime, block wet sand with a fine grit (may want to re-prime and repeat to get it really smooth), spray with non-sanding primer sealer, lightly smooth with a scuff pad, then paint. An autobody supply store should be able to help you with the items needed for repairs. Show them the spoiler and get suggestions. Sorry to see you have to go through all this, it sucks.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Very interesting but to be expected even by their own description. Return shipping cost me 45.00. I don't trust the rest of the spoiler enough to drill, paint and install on my new restoration.

I am going to take the refund money and buy a new gas tank. Here's the killer.....It looks like The Parts Place is the only vendor that sells the 68 tank with the fill spout installed. If anyone has found another supplier that sells the tank with fill spout please let me know because I not giving them any more of my money


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Fill spout is easy to get off it's just silver soldered in. just make sure you drain and wash out your old tank and let it dry before hitting it with a torch...:eek2:.


----------



## rexs73gto (Nov 25, 2012)

When I bought my rear spoiler ,,, it's been a long time ago but it came & was in very good shape. Bit I didn't get it from the Parts Place. Any place that says if you have a problem with their part it costs you to ship it back will NEVER get any of my business. If a supplier can't take their part back for free when it's their part is just telling you to take your own chance. Never deal with a place like that. If a glass piece need more then blocking out & priming to be able to paint it & put on then you don't want that piece. Of they tell you it's going to have cracks in it you don't ever want to buy it. The part is junk & their telling you it's junk with that kind of disclaimer in their description. If they won't take it back on their dime then turn them in as a bad sale to your credit card co. & they will file the claim for you & you will get your money back after a short time. Then they have to call for the part back on their dime & they will have to prove you broke it. Take some pics of the spoiler before you send it back so you have proof of it being broken. Visa-M/C won't make you pay for a broken part. Also not all the original spoilers are 1 piece parts. The 70 spoilers are 3 piece spoilers from the factory. But still a broken spoiler is no good , keep us updated on your progress about this.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I would point out that nowhere in the product description does it say "cracked"" even though they are telling you thats normal.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks guys I hear you all. I didn't know I could stop payment on my credit card or I would have. The problem may have been that the product was around 10 days to deliver and perhaps the payment would have gotten processed. Still a hard lesson learned. I did get my original cost credited back.


----------



## Deanroxxx (Apr 1, 2020)

Some of these spoiler posts are old so let me just say nothing has changed with OPGI. I am restoring three Pontiacs and I am buying around OPGI. A few months back I bought their spoiler for a 1969 GTO. As stated in other posts, the finish has cracks and flaws. I can fix it with body work, but I shouldn't have to "fix" something that I buy as "brand new". This isn't the worse part. The two mounts that bolt to the trunk lid are curved with a center peak that would snug to a crease in the GTO's body shape, Problem is, the GTO trunk lid is "flat" where the spoiler would mount. I complained, they said send it back but I would have to pay the shipping. Well, shipping to me was $45.00 so they want me to pay another $45.00 to send it back. If I send it back I'm out $90.00 with nothing to show for it and they will have the spoiler. They have done this before with this item, thus all of the complaints online. So I'm not sending it back and I won't sell it to anyone. I will continue to buy around them on all of my restorations and I'll keep making a lot on noise about the deal at car shows and rally's.


----------

